# 6 weeks back training



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

hi guys,

i had 8 months off training coz of a few complications, split up with the missus, shoulder injury, broken thumb etc... lol

been back now for just over 6 wks and have transformed my body, all i can say is that tren must be gods blood lol here r some pics


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

1st pic is after not training for all that time, 2nd is 4wks, and 3rd is just over 6 wks :clap2:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Great transformation mate.

I am about to start a test/tren/mast mix and read an article by an ex-pro that nothing leans you up better than tren and HGH. Haven't got enough money for the HGH yet but hoping the tren will do its magic. Well done again and glad you have got the motivation back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats great going, some would be happy for those gains after 6 months.. 

what was you training like?

had a looong dose of maintance/injuries/life myself over last 3 years...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good there Paul, get your diet right in the next several weeks and you will be looking top notch......


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> thats great going, some would be happy for those gains after 6 months..
> 
> what was you training like?
> 
> had a looong dose of maintance/injuries/life myself over last 3 years...


 hello bud cheers for the comment,

i train 4 times a week chest and tris and abs on mon, bis and back on tues wed off shoulders and a bit of legs and abs thurs then sat do a full body workout or concentrate on areas that need building up a bit more


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

freddee said:


> Looking good there Paul, get your diet right in the next several weeks and you will be looking top notch......


cheers freddee the the course im on at the mo seems to working well, will be going to egypt in 12 days from now so gonna try hard to lose a few pounds of fat lol


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Great transformation mate.
> 
> I am about to start a test/tren/mast mix and read an article by an ex-pro that nothing leans you up better than tren and HGH. Haven't got enough money for the HGH yet but hoping the tren will do its magic. Well done again and glad you have got the motivation back.


mate all i can say is the tren/mast/test mix is awesome i have gone gear in the past but nothing touches this cycle im well pleased with the results:clap2:

will be going on hol in 12 days and will be getting on some kigtropin when i get back cant fooking wait.

and i weigh 13 stone 5 at the mo my target is 14 stone and cut think that is a nice size.

thanks for the comment


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking really good mate. I've just starte dmy first test e cycle. Hope to get that sort of look in the years to come.


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Looking really good mate. I've just starte dmy first test e cycle. Hope to get that sort of look in the years to come.


 mate ur gonna love the results if its ur 1st time on gear in the 4-5wk ur gonna blow up like a ballon lol.

i did 500mg a wk of test e for my 1st cycle for 10 wks! i put on in 10wks what id put on in 3 yrs training naturally.

good luck with ur cycle bud:clap2:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers mate I hope it goes well for me. Good luck with your progress.


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

wow, very good progress.

I have just ordered T-bullet so will be starting a cycle very soon. hope to get as good results as you did.

What sort of training have you been doing?


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

fleg said:


> These results ain't off t bullets mate lol


 haha fooking lol


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

SPORTY_LAD said:


> wow, very good progress.
> 
> I have just ordered T-bullet so will be starting a cycle very soon. hope to get as good results as you did.
> 
> What sort of training have you been doing?


 im on a little more than t-bullets :tongue1:

training 4 times a week 2 sets of muscle groups at a time and the 4th day a full body workout and train a muscle which i think needs more lol


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, DROPPED THE BALL.

I know that you are on much more than just T-Bullets. I have never done any cycle like this so starting off with T-Bullets and see how it goes.

Your program looks like a good approach to training, I may borrow the concept.


----------

